# Custom wire tugger



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Yes electricians are super smart and can do anything. 

Welcome to ET
Please take the time to fill out your profile.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Please take a few minutes and fill out your profile.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

The best tugging method is a couple of pulleys and a long rope attached to your truck. It pulls nice and steady the entire time and you can go fast if the pull will allow it.

In the past I have gone as far as taking out 4 2X4 ceiling tiles and the cross T-bars and hung a wheel from a tow strap wrapped around the trusses to get a rope aimed out the window of a school classroom to pull conductors into an electrical closet across the hall. You can do anything if you are lazy enough to not want to pull 300' of wire by hand.


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

Used to use a boat winch on a piece of tubing. As hack says a pulley attached on the end. Then just get the apprentice to wind her up on the second gear.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Just get one of these from eBay or Kijiji. Sometimes you don't need to reinvent the wheel.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

I have one of the small maxus ones. All it does is sit on a shelf. By time someone wants to try it out the wire is already pulled in by hand or some homemade method. 
Now that I think of it I should sell it to some union shop. They wouldn't mind taking all day to set it up....


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

I have a Greenlee super tugger. I have used it a couple of hundred times. Owning one is a must. I'm going to convert it to a windlass when the need arises. It will pull an island off its foundation.


----------



## warrenmanne (Aug 25, 2018)

Harbor freight winches, pulleys, and tow ropes. I demoed, and the re-pulled two separate runs of 3x 500mcms to some roof top units. The longer run was 140ft with 3 90s. The $100 hazzard fraught winch paid for itself 25 times over when i scrapped the original vandalized feeds. 

In my opinion, its as much about the building giving you a place to anchor to that let's you come up with your own tugger. In hacks scenario he had solid wood to anchor to. You wouldn't want to pull 900lbs of big copper through 3 90s if you just had some skinny bar joists to attach to.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Apelectric (Dec 6, 2017)

More people and a thicker rope! 😉


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 11, 2011)

I use a MAXIS 6K Puller. it's up for sale now. getting to old for this. I've got the triggers, 5/8x600' MAXIS rope, Pulling eyes, 4 sets of MAXJAXs, and a tripod setup. the thing works awesome and easy to set up.


----------



## Midwest outlaw (Nov 29, 2020)

I made a stand for an old tugger at the shop.


----------



## Midwest outlaw (Nov 29, 2020)

😊


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

My office is next to a tugger shop. All the old farmers show up all afternoon to get tugged. It’s great, cause I record all of them parking, going in, coming out....

Sometimes if I’m in the parking lot I smile and walk around to the back of their trucks and act like I’m taking photos of their plates. Most then proceed to quickly take off, but some get pissed and exit their trucks.

It‘s become a hobby.

Wait... wrong tugger thread?


----------

